# معنى الأقنوم



## hamzaa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

#####################
حرر السلام من قبل المشرف لأن السلام هو سلام الرب الإله لجميع الناس.


أنا عارف يا جماعة إن الموضوع ده ناقشتوه كتير بس عندي استفسار

كان في حد أدرج الرابط ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778

في الرابط ده كلمة أقنوم شرحت مرتين 

مرة قال:
*- الأقنوم:*
*تكلمنا عن الطبيعة البشرية التي تشمل كل صنف من ذات الجنس كما قلنا سابقاً ، لكن ماذا لو أردت أن أتكلم عن شخص بذاته في هذه الطبيعة مثلا عن مور انطونيوس أو عن بطرس أو جورج..بحد ذاتهم الذين هم من الطبيعة البشرية...هنا إن تكلمت مع مور انطونيوس فانا تكلمت مع شخص بعينه وذاته في الطبيعة البشرية وهو مور انطونيوس دون سواه من البشر.. وهذا هو الأقنوم .*
*إذا الطبيعة تشمل كل الصنف من ذات الجنس، بينما إن حددت شخص بذاته من هذه الطبيعة لكي أخاطبه مثل مور انطونيوس أو بطرس أو جورج) فانا هنا حددت أقنوم.. أي شخص بعينة وذاته دون سواه.*
*- كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للطبيعة النباتية والحيوانية:*
*فالطبيعة النباتية:*
*تشمل كل صنوف النباتات..لكن إذا تكلمت عن شجرة البرتقال مثلاً..فأنا هنا حدد شئ بذاته من الطبيعة النباتية وهذا هو الأقنوم (أي شجرة البرتقال دون غيرها من الأشجار).*
ومرة ثانية شرحها بالتعبيرات اللاهوتية فقال:

*2- الأقنوم :أي قيام الشيء بذاته , فالأقنوم هو جوهر روحي شخصي لطبيعة قابلة للإشتراك بكثيرين شأنه أن يقيمها بذاته ويحجز عن الإشتراك أي الأقنوم هو الذي يميز الأشخاص وحتى ولو كانوا من طبيعة واحدةعن بعضهم.*
** الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐقنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص (ܦܪܨܘܦܐفرصوفو)يتناول المخلوق فقط.*
** فإن تخصصت الذات أو الطبيعة أو الجوهر كانت الأقنوما ,أما إذا تعينت الصفةكانت شخصا.*
** يقول العلامة السرياني والمؤرخ الكبير ابن العبري في تعريف الأقنومو الطبيعة:*
*" في عرفنا نحن الكنسيين أن كل جوهر طبيعة ,وكل طبيعة جوهرلأن الطبيعة عندنا لا تحمل على الأعراض ( لا تتغير) ولكن الأعراض قائمة في الطبيعةوالطبيعة إما عامة أو خاصةفالطبيعة الخاصة تسمى اقنومافلا يمكن وجود طبيعة بدون أقنوم فعلا إنما في الكينونة فقط أما الأقانيم الكثيرة فليس من المستحيل أن توجد في طبيعة عامة تجمعهم".*
دلوقتي أنا فهمت الشرح الأول

فأنا سؤالي هل الشرح الثاني هو هو الشرح الأول ولا بينهم اختلاف؟

وأسف على تكرار الموضوع


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> أنا عارف يا جماعة إن الموضوع ده ناقشتوه كتير بس عندي استفسار
> 
> دلوقتي أنا فهمت الشرح الأول
> 
> ...


 

وسلام الرب لك أخي *حمزة*

أهلا وسهلا بك وبإستفسارك.

تقول أنك فهمت الشرح الأول .... ممكن أن تقول لنا ما فهمته من الشرح الأول؟؟؟


----------



## hamzaa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على ترحيبك

هو قال "*إن حددت شخص بذاته من هذه الطبيعة لكي أخاطبه مثل مور انطونيوس أو بطرس أو جورج) فانا هنا حددت أقنوم.. أي شخص بعينة وذاته دون سواه."*

اللي فهمته إن الطبيعة دي يعني الجنس

لكن لو حددت شخص من الجنس ده يبقى أقنوم

يعني أنا أقنوم

وإنت أقنوم

واللي في الهند أقنوم

واللي في الصين أقنوم

يعني بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية عندنا بتاع سبعة مليار أقنوم

كدة فهمي صح؟؟!!


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا طبعا غلط نهائيا الاقنوم هو مشترك مع اخرين فى علاقة بداخل ذات الجوهر والجنس *


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> شكرا على ترحيبك
> 
> هو قال "*إن حددت شخص بذاته من هذه الطبيعة لكي أخاطبه مثل مور انطونيوس أو بطرس أو جورج) فانا هنا حددت أقنوم.. أي شخص بعينة وذاته دون سواه."*
> 
> ...


 
فهمك صح عن الأقنوم بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية، أن هنا "سبعة مليا اقنوم" على حد قولك.

إذا كنت ترمي الى الإستنتاج بأن ثلاثة أقانيم تعني ثلاثة آلهة فهذا يدل أنك تساوي أقانيم الطبيعة البشرية بالأقانيم الطبيعة الإلهية وهذا يدل أنك لم تحاول أن تفهم الموضوع كليا ولم تقرأ جميع المشاركات التى أعربت عن مفهوم خاطئ مثل مفهومك وتم الرد عليها.

كاتب الموضوع تكلم عن الاقانيم واعطى امثلة عن الطبيعة البشرية والنباتية والحيوانية لتبسيط المفهوم، وكان الغرض منها ان تكون امثله واقعية بسيطة ...ولم تكن للمقارنة بالطبيعة الالهية...لانه قال ان الله واحد والبشر ليسوا بواحد. والله لا يقارن بأحد أو بشئ.

يبدو أنك ابتلعت الفقرة التالية من الموضوع من غير أن تتذوقها أو تهضمها لأنك قرأت الموضوع بسابق التصميم على أن تفهمه بما هو مزروع في عقلك من التعليم المشوش عن الإيمان المسيحي.



> *أما بالنسبة للطبيعة الإلهية:*
> *فالطبيعة الإلهية هي الله الرب الإله الخالق الذي نعبده. لان الله واحد لا شريك له وهو غير قابل للتعددية لان التعدد دليل التقسيم والكثرة، و حيث وجد التعدد التغت الوحدة. فالله واحد.*
> *والطبيعة الإلهية بحسب إيماننا المسيحي هي الله الآب، الله الابن، الله الروح القدس..اله واحد وليس ثلاثة.*
> *فنحن عندما نقول إن الله واحد نقصد هو واحد لا شريك له. وعندما نقول إن الابن واحد أي هو كلمة الله الواحد نفسه وليس آخر ولا شريك معه ، *
> ...


 
الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم (_قبل التجسد) _والجديد _(بعد__ التجسد) _يعلمنا من خلال كلمة الله على لسان أنبيائه ومن خلاله إبنه الوحيد (اقنوم الإبن) الذي تجسد أن الله واحد ولا أله غيره.

تعدد الألهة لا يقبلها أي فكر مُنَوَّر لأن حيث وجد التعدد يوجد النزاع والإختلاف والخلاف....

والله - الآب والإبن والروح القدس اله واحدٌ كاملٌ كلي القداسة لا نزاع ولا إختلاف ولا خلاف بينه وبين كلمته (اقنوم الإبن) وروحه القدوس (اقنوم الروح القدس)

الله أعلن عن ذاته واحد بثلاث اقانيم على مر الدهور ومشاركات كثيرة لن تكفي لتلخيص جميع الأيات.


أنصحك لو أردت أن تفهم فعلا أقرأ الموضوع مرة ثانية وثالثة... 
ولو حبيت أن تستفسر أكثر يمكنك أن تسأل ولكن لا يمكنك أن تعترض، لأن لك كل الحق أن تقبل أو ترفض، ولكن ليس لك الحق بأن تعلمنا.

ولك سلام الرب.


----------



## hamzaa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بصو يا جماعة

أولا: أنا مش عايز حد يزعل من كلامي

أنا مقتنع إن الموضوع ده هو أهم من أي موضوع تاني في المنتدى

ليه؟!!

لأن أي دين عباره عن إله بيعبد

ولازم قبل ماأعبد إله أكون فاهم من هذا الإله 

أنا دلوقتي مش مسيحي وعايز أعرف إذا كانت المسيحية هي الدين الحق ولا لأ, يبقى لازم أول حاجة أعرفها أنا لو بقيت مسيحي من الإله اللي أنا سأعبده

وعشان كدة أنل رأيي إن لو إنتو كمسيحيين قعدتو لحد ما تموتوا مبتعملوش حاجة غير إنكم بتشرحوا للناس من الإله في المسيحية تبقوا كدة بتعملوا عمل عظيم

ثانيا: دلوقتي أنا مش مسيحي, سواء كنت مسلم, يهودي, بوذي لا تتوقع مني إن أي حاجة ستقولها هسلم بيها من غير مناقشة ولا أخد ولا رد, فبالتالي لا تضجر من طول المناقشة والتساؤلات

وتذكر إنك في مقام الدعوة ولازم تترفق بالمدعو

ثالثا:هضرتك يا شمس الحق قلت "لا طبعا غلط نهئيا"

فأنا عايز أعرف إيه اللي غلط

لو إنت أصدك إن تعبير القديس مار فلكيسينوس المنبجي في شرح الأقنوم غلط ماشي

لكن لو قصدك إن فهمي أنا اللي غلط, فهو قال:

*- الأقنوم:*
*تكلمنا عن الطبيعة البشرية التي تشمل كل صنف من ذات الجنس كما قلنا سابقاً ، لكن ماذا لو أردت أن أتكلم عن شخص بذاته في هذه الطبيعة مثلا عن مور انطونيوس أو عن بطرس أو جورج..بحد ذاتهم الذين هم من الطبيعة البشرية...هنا إن تكلمت مع مور انطونيوس فانا تكلمت مع شخص بعينه وذاته في الطبيعة البشرية وهو مور انطونيوس دون سواه من البشر.. وهذا هو الأقنوم .*
*إذا الطبيعة تشمل كل الصنف من ذات الجنس، بينما إن حددت شخص بذاته من هذه الطبيعة لكي أخاطبه مثل مور انطونيوس أو بطرس أو جورج) فانا هنا حددت أقنوم.. أي شخص بعينة وذاته دون سواه.*
*- كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للطبيعة النباتية والحيوانية:*
*فالطبيعة النباتية:*
*تشمل كل صنوف النباتات..لكن إذا تكلمت عن شجرة البرتقال مثلاً..فأنا هنا حدد شئ بذاته من الطبيعة النباتية وهذا هو الأقنوم (أي شجرة البرتقال دون غيرها من الأشجار).*
ده نص كلامه

ممكن تشرحهولي كلمة كلمة وتقول لي إيه اللي فهمته غلط؟

رابعا: حضرتك يا أمة قلت "فهمك صح عن الأقنوم بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية، أن هنا "سبعة مليا اقنوم" على حد قولك."

هل تقصدين إن الأقنوم له معنى إذا تكلمنا عن الطبيعة البشرية وله معنى أخر إذا تكلمنا عن الطبيعة الإلهية؟!!

وإذا كان كذلك فأرجو توضيح معنى الأقنوم بالنسبة للطبيعة الإلهية, فهذا هو الذي أسأل عنه

وأسف على الإطالة


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*حبيبى الموضوع سهل ومش محتاج تعقد نفسك 
دا شرح مور انطونيوس ودا عضو معانا هنا فى المنتدى وهو اللى كتب الموضوع دا
بس من الاباء السريان انفسهم قدموا تعريفات دقيقة فى الفاظها وانا مش هقتبس من خارج الموضوع نفسه 
*


> * الأقنوم :أي قيام الشيء بذاته , فالأقنوم هو جوهر روحي شخصي لطبيعة قابلة للإشتراك بكثيرين شأنه أن يقيمها بذاته ويحجز عن الإشتراك أي الأقنوم هو الذي يميز الأشخاص وحتى ولو كانوا من طبيعة واحدةعن بعضهم.*


*باختصار الاقنوم هو شخص له شخصيته الخاصة به و ارادة متميزة عن الاخرين المشتركين معه فى نفس الجوهر* *ولكنه قابل للاتحاد مع اخرين فى جوهر وطبيعة واحدة ويعمل معهم بغير انفصال*
*الكنيسة الاولى لما شرحت الثالوث استخدمت الكلمة السريانية الاقنوم لانه اوضح كلمة هتوصل التمايز بين الاب والابن والروح فى الوحدانية المطلقة مابينهم *
*فى تعريف اخر للاقنوم بالفاظ تانية برضة من اباء سريان
الشيخ اسحق بن العسال فى كتاب سلك الفصول فى مختصر الاصول القسم الثالث من الباب ال19 قال
الاقنوم لفظة سريانية تتدل على الذات مع الصفة يوقعها االسريانيون على الشئ الواحد بالعدد 
هوردلك بعض اقوال ممكن تفيدك فى فهم الاقنوم 
مثلا فى كتاب الاهوت العقديى للدكتور موريس تاوضروس
**









ولو فى مشكلة اسال تانى عادى بس حاول تبسط لنفسك متعقدش الامور
*​*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*وفى كتاب علم الاهوت حسب معتقد الكنيسة القبطية لايغومانس(القمص)ميخائيل مينا هتلاقى نفس التعريف 





*


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> رابعا: حضرتك يا أمة قلت "فهمك صح عن الأقنوم بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية، أن هنا "سبعة مليا اقنوم" على حد قولك."
> 
> هل تقصدين إن الأقنوم له معنى إذا تكلمنا عن الطبيعة البشرية وله معنى أخر إذا تكلمنا عن الطبيعة الإلهية؟!!
> 
> ...


 
أخي *حمزة*

لماذا تلوي معاني الكلمات لما يوافق تفكيرك. 

أنا لم اقصد أن الأقنوم له معنين مختلفين. معنى الأقنوم واحد، ولن نعيد ونكرر الكلام. 


أنت تقرأ وتتفتش على كلمة أو عبارة تجد فيها منفذا للوي الكلام،،، وتغمض عينك وتتجاهل الكلام الذي لا تجد فيه منفذا.

لقد قلت في مشاركتي كلاما واضحا وسأعيده لك واكبر والون الكلام الذي رفضت ان تراه:




> كاتب الموضوع تكلم عن الاقانيم واعطى امثلة عن الطبيعة البشرية والنباتية والحيوانية لتبسيط المفهوم، وكان الغرض منها ان تكون امثله واقعية بسيطة ...ولم تكن للمقارنة بالطبيعة الالهية...لانه قال ان الله واحد والبشر ليسوا بواحد. والله لا يقارن بأحد أو بشئ.


 


لو كنت باحثا جادا في أمر حياتك الأبدية ويهمك أن تكون من المخلصين (_الناجيين حسب التعبير غير المسيحي_) وليس من الهالكين، اقرأ هذا الموضوع الذي نزل اليوم وهو مبسط وواضح للإيمان المسيحي.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152154

بكيفك تقبل الخلاص وبكيفك ترفض
لأنك انت وحدك مسوؤلٌ عن خلاصك
لأن الرب الإله من محبته للبشر
أعطاهم حرية الإختيار بين الحياة الأبدية معه
أو الهلاك الأبدي وهم بعيدين عنه.

لك سلام الرب


----------



## hamzaa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

وأنا والله مش عايز أعقد نفسي وعايز أرتاح

عشان كدة لو سمحت إمشوا معايا واحدة واحدة عشان أفهم

دلوقتي يا شمس الحق في تعريف الأقنوم اللي إنت قلته

قلت: *باختصار الاقنوم هو شخص له شخصيته الخاصة به *
*الجملة دي أنا فاهمها*
*بعد كدة قلت: و ارادة متميزة عن الاخرين المشتركين معه فى نفس الجوهر* 

بداية, قصدك بالجوهر الجنس يعني ولا إيه؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*دعنى أفسر لك كلمة أقنون بتشبيه بسيط

الإنسان = ثلاث أقانيم (تعبير مجازى)

الجسد = أقنوم (وهو الشيئ المرئي من الإنسان)
الروح = أقوم (الروحى الذى يعتبر به الإنسان كائن حى) 
العقل = أقنوم (العقل غير مقصود به المخ) 
الجسد + الروح + العقل = إنسان واحد

هل أستطعت توصيل المعنى بهذا التشبيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> بداية, قصدك بالجوهر الجنس يعني ولا إيه؟


*الجوهر هو الكيان الكامل الذى نتكلم عنه ككل
وكلامنا هنا عن الكيان الالهى والاقانيم القائمة عليها الكيان الالهى **كينونة ونطق عاقل وروح*


----------



## hamzaa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة يا شمس الحق المثال ده لخبطني أكتر

في الأول أمة قالت لي إن كل إنسان كامل أقنوم

ودلوقتي إنت بتقول إن الإنسان ثلاث أقانيم

أنا مش فاهم مين فيكم اللي صح


----------



## hamzaa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا أسف يا شمس الحق

كنت فاكر إنك إنت اللي ضربت المثال بس ده طلع صوت صارخ

بس برده بغض النظر عن من اللي قال المثال   فالنتيجة واحدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> بصراحة يا شمس الحق المثال ده لخبطني أكتر
> 
> في الأول أمة قالت لي إن كل إنسان كامل أقنوم
> 
> ...



*الإنسان كيان كامل مكون من 

جسد + فكر أو نطق عاقل + روح حى​*


----------



## hamzaa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

دلوقتي أمة مرة قالت إن في الطبيعة البشرية كل إنسان أقنوم, وده كان برده كلام القديس مار فلكيسينوس المنبجي 

وصوت صارخ بيقول إن الإنسان ده هو الجوهر و بيتكون من ثلاث أقانيم

فهل معنى ذلك أن كلمة أقنوم لا تطلق على شئ بعينه ولكن بتختلف باختلاف الجوهر اللي بتكلم عنه

يعني لو الجوهر هو الطبيعة البشرية ففي الحالة دي يكون الأقنوم هو كل شخص

ولو الجوهر هو الشخص نفسه يكون هو بيتكون من أقانيم

يعني ممكن شئ واحد (زي الإنسان مثلا) يكون من منظور جوهر ومن منظور ثاني أقنوم


صح كدة؟؟!!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## حمورابي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية
الأخ السائل . / حمزة . 
سوف اقوم بتفسير لك معنى الأقنوم . وما هو وقصدهُ باللغة العربية . 

الأقنوم  ܩܢܘܿܡܵܐ . هو الشخص إن صح التعبير الواحد اي دون إنفصال ولا تجزء ولانقصان في الجوهر الواحد . 

يعني يصح التعبير لو قلتُ : انا بإقنومي ذهبتُ الى المدرسة . 
بالعربي وبعد تجريد الكلمة السريانية : انا بنفسي ذهبتُ الى المدرسة . 

يعني لم انفصل بل كنتُ انا في المدرسة . . 

والمعنى يتفرع . 

لو ترجع الى قاموس 

العلامة المطران / يعقوب اوجين منا . ( كلداني = عربي ) صفحة 687

الأقنوم معناهُ بالآرامية . 

طبيعة منفردة . قيام بالذات . نفس . عين . ذات . حقيقة . الخ 

ذاتي . شخصي . 

أتمنى ان يكون وصل المفهوم . 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> دلوقتي أمة مرة قالت إن في الطبيعة البشرية كل إنسان أقنوم, وده كان برده كلام القديس مار فلكيسينوس المنبجي
> 
> وصوت صارخ بيقول إن الإنسان ده هو الجوهر و بيتكون من ثلاث أقانيم
> 
> ...



*لا تفسر على مزاجك او حسب قدرتك على الأستيعاب

نحن نحاول أن نبسط لك الأمر لتفهم ؟؟؟*


----------



## hamzaa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

طب يا صوت صارخ فسرلي انت

انت قلت الإنسان الكامل ثلاث أقانيم

وهم يقولون إن الإنسان ده أقنوم واحد

اجمعلي انت بين القولين


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> طب يا صوت صارخ فسرلي انت
> 
> انت قلت الإنسان الكامل ثلاث أقانيم
> 
> ...



*إن كنت لم تفهم حتى الأن, فلا داعى أن تستمر فى محاولة الفهم, لأنك لن تفهم*


----------



## hamzaa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرتك برده مردتش على سؤالي

كيف تجمع بين القولين

قول أمة و القديس مار فلكيسينوس المنبجي و حمورابي إن كل إنسان كامل أقنوم

وقولك إن الإنسان الواحد ثلاث أقانيم

أنا حاولت أجمع بينهم إتهمتني إن قدرة إستيعابي قليلة وإني بفسر على مزاجي

خلاص قل لي أنت الجمع الصحيح

حاجة من إتنين

إما إن الجمع ممكن فأستأذن حضرتك إنك تبينه لي

إما غن في حد فيكم كلامه غلط فأستأذنك تقول لي من عشان أركز في الكلام الصح عشان أفهم

ولا أنا غلطان يا جماعة؟؟!!

يعني هو يقول عليا مبفهمش وبفسر على مزاجي ولما أطلب منه يقول التفسير الصح ميرضاش

ده كلام برده؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> حضرتك برده مردتش على سؤالي
> 
> كيف تجمع بين القولين
> 
> ...


 
أخي *حمزة*

من حقك أن تسأل وتهفم، ومن واجبنا أن نستمر معك طالما انك تسأل فعلا لتفهم وليس لتثبث ما تقولوه عنا اننا *نؤمن بأكثر من إله، لأن هذا ليس إيماننا. *وما تقولوه وتعتقدوه وتصدقوه خطأ عن إيماننا هو مشكلتكم وليست مشكلتنا.

ولذلك أعيد إقتباسا من مشاركتي #*5* الذي يثبت إيماننا في اله واحد *ثالوث بأقانيمه.... أرجو التركيز على كل ما تحته سطرٌ.*

*



أما بالنسبة للطبيعة الإلهية:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فالطبيعة الإلهية هي الله الرب الإله الخالق الذي نعبده. لان الله واحد لا شريك له وهو غير قابل للتعددية لان التعدد دليل التقسيم والكثرة، و حيث وجد التعدد التغت الوحدة. فالله واحد.*
> *والطبيعة الإلهية بحسب إيماننا المسيحي هي الله الآب، الله الابن، الله الروح القدس..اله واحد وليس ثلاثة.*
> *فنحن عندما نقول إن الله واحد نقصد هو واحد لا شريك له. وعندما نقول إن الابن واحد أي هو كلمة الله الواحد نفسه وليس آخر ولا شريك معه ، *
> *وكذلك الروح القدس واحد أي هو روح الله نفسه الواحد الأحد ولا شريك له.*
> ...


 
أقرأ أيضا لو حبيت هذه المشاركة #*27* للعضو المبارك *مار أنطونيوس* صاحب الموضوع الأصلي لمعنى الاقنوم.


أكرر قولي أن طالما إستمرارك في السؤال هو للفهم وليس لإثبات عكس عقيدتنا، وما لم تقل أدبك على الأعضاء ولم تتعدَ على الكتاب المقدس نظل معك متعاونين سويا لتفهم.... أو لترفض الفهم بملء إرادتك، وهذا حقك ... ولكن الكلام سينتهي حينذٍ ويغلق الموضوع.

ليس في رد الأخ المبارك *صوت صارخ* ما يتعارض مع ردودنا ...
لو عدت، *أولا،* ألى *معنى كلمة اقنوم* وأخذث بعين الإعتبار، *ثانيا،* أن كل *ردودنا تشبيهية *لا تفي بالكلام عن الخالق من قبل المخلوق إنما *هي لتقريب الفهم* لمن هو غير منور بالروح القدس. 

*معنى كلمة اقنوم *كما وردت في الموضوع الأصلي هي: *قيام الشيء بذاته وتميزه بذاته*

تشبيه الأخ *صوت صارخ* *الله الثالوث الاقانيم *_بالآب وإبن والروح القدس_ الى الإنسان الثالوث_ بالجسد والروح والعقل_* هو اقرب التشابيه* لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول أن* الله خلق الإنسان على صورته، *وثالوثية الإنسان هي واحدة من الصور أو التشابيه وليس الكل.

وقوله أن العقل اقنوم والجسد اقنوم والروح اقنوم لأن الثلاثة ليس واحد في الجوهر أو الطبيعة، *فالجسد من التراب* *والعقل والروح من الله* *العقل ليس كالروح* *وكل واحد من الثلاث متميز عن الآخر* ولكن *الإنسان واحد بالثلاث. *

يبقى الفرق كبير بين هذا التشبيه وبين حقيقة وحدانية الله بثالوثه الآب والإبن والإبن والروح القدس لأن *الله غير مخلوق، بسيط وغير مركب، فهو كُلِّي الكمال، حيٌّ لا يموت ولا يتغير ولا يتبدل، واحدٌ ولا يتحزأ.*

أما *الإنسان* فهو *مخلوق،* *مركب من عناصر،* *غير كامل، **مائت يتغير ويتبدل مع الوقت،* وبموته *يتجزأ فينفصل الروح عن الجسد والعقل لا يكون بعد. *

جميع المسيحيون يدركون هذا الكلام، وكثير من الأباء القديسين لا يحبون هذا التشبيه ولكننا لا نزال نستعمله لأنه الأقرب الى العقل البشري أن يفهمه.

بإختصار الله لا يشبه بأحد ولا بشئ....


----------



## hamzaa (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخي *حمزة*
> 
> من حقك أن تسأل وتهفم، ومن واجبنا أن نستمر معك طالما انك تسأل فعلا لتفهم وليس لتثبث ما تقولوه عنا اننا *نؤمن بأكثر من إله، لأن هذا ليس إيماننا. *وما تقولوه وتعتقدوه وتصدقوه خطأ عن إيماننا هو مشكلتكم وليست مشكلتنا.
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> أمة قال:
> 
> 
> > أخي *حمزة*
> ...


----------



## hamzaa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أنت محقة في أننا خرجنا عن الموضوع الأصلي بلا داعي

دلوقتي تسمحي لي أن أسألك أسئلة محددة سؤال تلو الآخر حتى أؤسس الموضوع صح في دماغي

بداية هل كلمة أقنوم كلمة لها معنى واحد واضح في المسيحية أم أنهم مختلفين فيها؟؟!!

أعني هل معناها من الأمور اللي بيكون فيها خلاف ولا كل علماء الكنيسة متفقين على معنى واحد


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> أنت محقة في أننا خرجنا عن الموضوع الأصلي بلا داعي
> 
> دلوقتي تسمحي لي أن أسألك أسئلة محددة سؤال تلو الآخر حتى أؤسس الموضوع صح في دماغي
> 
> ...


 

كلمة الأقنوم لها معنى واحد في المسيحية وليس فيها خلاف.
 ممكن الأفراد تستعمل مفردات مختلفة لمعنى واحد.
هناك شيء هام علينا أن نفهمه... اللغة مخلوقة وكل مخلوق ناقص عن الكمال. والناقص لا يمكنه أن يعبر تعبيرا كاملا عن *الله* *الكامل*.


----------



## hamzaa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب

هل كلمة أقنوم دي تطلق على الإله فقط أم ممكن تطلق على شئ آخر؟؟

يعني هل في حاجة إسمها أقنوم بشري وأقنو نباتي مثلا  ولا أقنوم دي متنفعش تطلق إلا على الإله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللى احنا بنتكلم عنه الان هو الكيان الالهى ودا اللى يهمنا واختصارا للموضوع ككل
ايمان المسيحين بالرب الاله يتلخص فى الاتى
نؤمن باله حقيقى ليس وهما او فكرة ابتدعت هو اصل كل الوجود 
ونؤمن باله يدبر ويخلق كل شئ بكلمة قدرته 
ونؤمن باله حى يعطى حياة لكل ذى حياة 
اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم لكل اقنوم شخصية خاصة به متميزة عن الاقنومين الاخرين فى علاقة ازلية بينهم
فى الكيان والجوهر الالهى الواحد
الابن من ذات جنس الاب وهكذا الروح لا يوجد ماهو اعظم وماهو اسبق اله واحد بلا تعددية جامع لاقانيمه الازلية 
*


----------



## hamzaa (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أستأذن حضرتك يا شمس الحق أنا في الموضوع ده عايز أفهم كلمة أقنوم ككلمة بغض النظر عن إعتقادكم

أفهمها الأول وبعدين أفهم إنتم بتؤمنوا بإيه

فسؤالي هل الكلمة دي ممكن تطلق على أي شئ غير الإله؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

hamzaa قال:


> فسؤالي هل الكلمة دي ممكن تطلق على أي شئ غير الإله؟




*وما الهدف من ذلك

دكتوراة فى كلمة "أقنوم" ؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

> فسؤالي هل الكلمة دي ممكن تطلق على أي شئ غير الإله؟



نعم ممكن


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*واحنا لما عرفنا كلمة الاقنوم عرفناها من منظور الكيان الالهى ام تعريف عام 
*


----------



## أَمَة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي *حمزة*

الرب يفتح قلبك وذهنك.... لقد تكررت الأسئلة، والرد عليها موجود في موضوعك هذا وفي الموضوع الأصلي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778


كل ما عليك ان تفعله هو إعادة القراءة في الموضوعين مرة وإثنين وثلاث، وصدقني ستجد الرد واضحا.

يغلق لأن الاجابات تمت وتكررت


----------

